# Gas stove left on all night



## Bexivillian

I don't know how but the small gas ring on my stove was left unlit but on since sometime yesterday evening. Me and my partner both have colds so didn't smell anything but when my mum came to pick up Indie for the day she could smell it strongly. Thats when I found the stove. 

I've opened all windows and the back door had them open for 2 hours and am freezing! I got more and more paranoid so contacted british gas for advice and they are sending someone over.

Can gas be dangerous for an unborn baby? I have a slight headache but it might be due to the fact I have a cold. Can't contact doctor today anyway but should I be worried?


----------



## deafgal

I would go to your doctor just in case.


----------



## little moomin

you could ring nhs24 though they will prob just tell you to make sure the house is well ventilated now, shouldn't a carbon monoxide alarm have gone off?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh wow this story could have ended so much worse! Thank goodness you're ok! I'd ring up the doctor if I were you tho... And check the batteries in your carbon monoxide detector... Scary stuff!


----------



## Rhiannon137

If it was just a gas leak, carbon monoxide should not be a major concern and airing out the house is the right thing to do. The bigger worry is setting your house on fire if gas is still leaking. Is there a valve that you can use to shut off the gas to your stove until you get the problem fixed properly?

If the worst symptom you have is a headache, then the baby is probably just fine. If the headache is from the gas, it should go away once you have had a few hours' fresh air. You can always ring your doctor tomorrow to be on the safe side, but I wouldn't worry too much in the meantime.


----------



## Bexivillian

The carbon dioxide alarm got checked a month ago when we had our gas safety check, but didnt go off? British gas said the house was clear.

the scary thing is I woke up feeling awful and was going to light the kettle on the hob to have a honey and lemon but forgot. Thank god I didnt! My mum admit she might have knocked it because she cleaned my kitchen after I cooked. 

I cant rely on movements for the baby as it all depends on position and cant feel every day. Ill call the doctors tomorrow and see what they say


----------



## Eternal

Left burning or gas just left on? 

If it's just a case the gas was on, which is what I'm guessing then there is no risk. 

What your gas is isn't carbon monoxide, it's methane, methane isn't harmful at all, the risk of that is it's extremely flammable, but it isn't harmful to breathe in. 

Carbon monoxide is something entirely different, it's can only be formed from burnt gas, so if you left the stove lit then that is a risk, if you have a headache and feel sick then call NHS direct. 

But sounds like you just left the gas on, which isn't an issue. Close your windows now. X


----------

